# Pls Identify..



## jha (Dec 21, 2011)

can you pls help me to identify


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Post a picture and we will see what we can do


----------



## jha (Dec 21, 2011)

this one..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

jha said:


> this one..


Not much to look at. Probably P. nattereri.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

is it dead or alive?


----------



## jha (Dec 21, 2011)

follow up 
how bout this one?
sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Pygocentrus nattereri


----------



## jha (Dec 21, 2011)

thank you sir!
i want caribe but it is illegal here.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

jha said:


> thank you sir!
> i want caribe but it is illegal here.


P. nattereri are the easiest to ID. Odd caribe are illegal and not nattereri. Why is that?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

jha said:


> i want caribe but it is illegal here.


Where are you from ? 
Are you sure not all Pygocentrus species are illegal ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Phillipines


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Are not all piranhas illegal over there ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Obviously.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

P. nattereri


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

alot of animals are illegal as pets in the phillippines, well thats what my gf tells me.. I joke and tell her you guys just eat it anyways and then she'll smack me in the head


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> alot of animals are illegal as pets in the phillippines, well thats what my gf tells me.. I joke and tell her you guys just eat it anyways and then she'll smack me in the head


They are illegal for a valid reason. Pacu have been caught regularly usually misidentified as piranhas. Can't blame authorities for fear of population potential.


----------



## jha (Dec 21, 2011)

yes.it is illegal here in philippines.


----------

